# Installer Final Cut Pro 7 sur windows 10 en virtuel



## DC44 (27 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,

La carte graphique de mon Imac étant morte, je suis repassé sur Windows 10. 
Est ce possible de faire tourner Final Cut 7 sur windows en virtuel avec VMware ou virtual box ?

Désolé si mes questions sont basiques mais je n'ai jamais virtualisé.

Est il facile et gratuit de récupérer un .iso d'un Mac OS ?

Ma config:
AMD Ryzen 3 1200 (3.1 GHz)
8 GO de RAM
Carte graphique MSI Radeon RX 560 AERO ITX 4G OC, 4 Go
SSD Western Digital WD Green, 120 Go, SATA III
Disque dur Seagate BarraCuda, 1 To

Est ce suffisant pour faire tourner une VM ?

Que faut il savoir pour faire tourner FCP 7 sur windows ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## edenpulse (27 Mai 2019)

Il est possible, bien que pas simple, de faire fonctionner macOS sur dans une machine virtuelle. Mais tu n'auras pas d'accélération graphique, et donc des applications comme Final Cut, seront simplement quasi inutilisables et l'ensemble de l'interface sera lente. Qu'importe la machine.


----------



## DC44 (28 Mai 2019)

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse. Celle ci est sans appel alors, aucun espoir ?


----------



## Zozio 2008 (27 Février 2021)

Malheureusement ont ne peut pas mettre plus que 128mo de mémoire graphique donque imposible de fair tourner des logicielle de montage.


----------

